# Akku im Flugzeug mitnehmen?



## Dominik.L (5. August 2015)

Hi zusammen, 
hat von euch schon jemand seinen Bleigelakku im Flugzeug mitgenommen und gibt es da Probleme? Ich würde ja einen am Zielort kaufen und dann da lassen, aber da habe ich kein Auto und bin am A... der Welt, somit fast unmöglich!


----------



## hxxnz_xttx (8. August 2015)

*AW: Akku im Flugzeug mitnehmen?*

Bleiakkus können im aufgegebenen Gepäck transportiert werden, haben aber vorrangig mit min 2,5kg ein Gewichtsproblem. Auch neue Akkus habe ich schon defekt nach dem Flug zurückbekommen, wenn sie nicht genügend gepolstert und gesichert waren. Der reißt im Koffer mit seinem Gewicht alles mit, was nicht niet-und nagelfest ist.

Ich würde den Kauf eine LifePo (Lithium Eisen Phosphat)Akku empfehlen, der sieht optisch genau so aus wie ein entsprechender Bleiakku hat aber mit 695g(!!) nicht einmal ein Drittel des Bleigewichtes, insofern ideal für Flugreisen.

Ein solcher Akku soll bis zu 20 Jahren halten (1000 Ladezyklen) und ist erheblich effizienter in der Stromausbeute, so dass man einen 12V/7,2 Ah Bleiakku durch einen 12V/4,5AH LiFePo Akku 1:1 ersetzen kann.

Einziger Nachteil: Der Preis liegt bei ca 80-90 Euro, ist aber eine Anschaffung, die sich schnell rechnet.
Ich habe einen ganze Serie davon, die nur für einen Echolottest /vier Ladezyklen, also absolut neuwertig) eingesetzt wurden. Einen davon würde ich auch verkaufen. Ein passendes Ladegerät gibt es auch.


----------



## Dominik.L (8. August 2015)

*AW: Akku im Flugzeug mitnehmen?*

hallo heinz_otto, erstmal danke für die info das man sie transportieren darf!

die LifePo akkus klingen echt interessant, leider bin ich bei meiner urlaubsplanung langsam am ende meines Budgets angekommen. aber für die zukunft würde mich interessieren welche kapazität deine akkus haben die du evtl abgeben würdest. weil mit 4,5AH (also 7,2AH bei bleigel) komm ich mit downscan und farbdisplay nicht weit. 9AH bei meinem bleigel reichen mir für 10std, das ist ideal. was würdest du denn für den akku wollen? ladekabel hab ich ja von meinen akkus, sollten ja kompatibel sein oder?

Gruß Dominik


----------



## PeBo75 (8. August 2015)

*AW: Akku im Flugzeug mitnehmen?*

Hi Dominik,

eine verbindliche Auskunft kann dir nur die Airline geben bei der du gebucht hast. Das wird je nach Anbieter unterschiedlich gehandhabt.

Beachte auch, dass meist für Blei-Gel und Lithium unterschiedliche Regeln bestehen. So dürfen bei Lufthansa auslaufsichere Bleiakkus nur mit Genehmigung, in einem Batteriebehälter und nur im aufgegebenen Gepäck transportiert werden. Lithiumakkus dagegen NUR im Handgepäck, mit limitierter Leistung und Stückzahl. Ein Beispiel:

Lose Lithiumakkus nur bis max 100 Wh. Lithiumakkus zwischen 100 und 160Wh max. 2 Stück pro Person und nur mit Genehmigung.

Nachzulesen unter http://www.lufthansa.com/mediapool/pdf/23/media_832523.pdf

Andere Airlines können andere Regeln haben. Bei Anschlussflügen mit anderen Airlines, z.B. Inlandsflüge im Urlaubsland beachte bitte auch die Regelungen dieser Airline.

Edit sagt: es ist oft erschreckend, wie unterschiedlich die Mitarbeiter am Check-In und besonders bei der Sicherheitskontrolle geschult sind. Es hilft wenn du das Infomaterial deiner Airline ausgedruckt mitführst und bei eventuellen Problemen FREUNDLICH darauf verweist.

Viele Grüße,
Peter


----------



## Dominik.L (9. August 2015)

*AW: Akku im Flugzeug mitnehmen?*

erst mal danke für die infos! 
puh, jetzt wirds schon wieder kompliziert für mich!
also meine airline (wizzair) hat eine hotline, aber 2€/min. bis ich rausgefunden habe ob der akku erlaubt ist, sind 100€ weg  
am flughafen fragen wird auch schwer, is 80km entfernt. 
auf ihrer website oder bei google is auch nichts zu finden.

jemand ne idee?


----------



## ulf (9. August 2015)

*AW: Akku im Flugzeug mitnehmen?*



Dominik.L schrieb:


> [...]jemand ne idee?



Hallo

Die richtigen Antworten hast Du schon bekommen: Bei der Airline nachfragen und schriftlich bestätigen lassen. 
Was willst Du mit Ideen aus einem Angelforum am Checkin-Schalter anstellen, wenn der sag "Nö, du kommst hier nicht rein" ... ?  "Die im Angelforum haben aber gesagt daß ... " 

Gruß Ulf


----------



## Ickeforelle (9. August 2015)

*AW: Akku im Flugzeug mitnehmen?*

alle Airlines haben heute auch Mail,
so kannst du sehr günstig nachfragen.


----------



## PeBo75 (9. August 2015)

*AW: Akku im Flugzeug mitnehmen?*

Ab Seite 24: https://cdn.static.wizzair.com/static/downloads/GCC/2015/GCC_05_19_2015_DE_version_1.pdf

Sieht nicht gut aus, denn es werden nur “Rollstuhlalkkus“ ausdrücklich erlaubt und ich glaube nicht, dass man die ohne den Rollstuhl aufgeben kann. Lithiumakkus werden nicht erwähnt, ausser sie sind in Aktenmappen mit Alarmsystem eingebaut und dann verboten. Der Abschnitt liest sich als sei er schlecht übersetzt.

Etwas Hoffnung macht die Referenz zu IATA. Alles was nach IATA als Gefahrgut gilt ist verboten. Im Umkehrschluss kannst du vielleicht nachweisen, dass genau dein Akku NICHT  von der IATA klassifiziert ist. Dennoch kommst du um den teuren Anruf wohl nicht herum, das steht auch ausdrücklich in den Bedingungen. Anmeldung nur über die Hotline.

Viele Grüße,
Peter


Gesendet von meinem SM-P605 mit Tapatalk


----------



## PeBo75 (9. August 2015)

*AW: Akku im Flugzeug mitnehmen?*

IATA sagt: http://www.iata.org/whatwedo/cargo/dgr/Documents/passenger-lithium-battery.pdf

Mehr Informationen auf der Webseite: http://www.iata.org/whatwedo/cargo/dgr/Pages/dgr-guidance.aspx

Dort wird in den FAQ auch wieder darauf hingewiesen, die Airline zu konsultieren.

Mein Tipp: nimm einen der oben erwähnten Lithiumakkus ins Handgepäck und melde ihn bei der Airline an. 12V 4,5Ah entsprechen 54Wh und damit fällt er in die einfachste Kategorie.

Alternativ gehst du eben doch vor Ort in den ersten Baumarkt und holst dir einen Moped-Akku.

Viele Grüße und viel Spaß im Urlaub,
Peter

Gesendet von meinem SM-P605 mit Tapatalk


----------



## mefohunter84 (9. August 2015)

*AW: Akku im Flugzeug mitnehmen?*



Wollebre schrieb:


> frage vor dem Kauf nach dem Sicherheitsdatenblatt. Darin ist immer aufgelistet ob der Akku unter die IATA Gefahrgutregelung fällt oder nicht. Wenn ja kannst vergessen. Wenn nicht trotzdem vorab das Oke von der Airline einholen. Dann gibts auch beim Check-In keine Diskussionen. Das sollte immer in schriftlicher Form gemacht werden. Das Oke oder die Absage gibt nicht die "Tante" am Schalter, sondern verbindlich nur der Gefahrgutbeauftragte der Fluggesellschaft!!!
> 
> Der Gefahrgutbeauftragte wird alle 18 Monate geschult mit anschließender Prüfung. Die Thematik ist heute so umfangreich, das man von den Damen/Herren am Check-In keine Verbindliche Auskunft bekommen (erwarten) kann.
> 
> ...



Hallo Dominik, |wavey:
Hier wurden dir schon die richtigen Ratschläge gegeben. #6
Aber nicht nur die IATA und damit verbunden die Airlines spielen eine Rolle. Auch das Luftsicherheitsgesetz ( LuftSiG) und diverse EU Verordnungen sowie Festlegungen der "zuständigen Behörde" für den jeweiligen Flughafen sind zu beachten. Die entsprechende Airline und der Sicherheitsbeauftragte des jeweiligen Flughafen sind die richtigen Ansprechpartner. Da für die Fluggastkontrolle (grundsätzlich) die Bundespolizei zuständig ist, kannst du auch diese vor Ort konsultieren.

Gruß Rolf |wavey:


----------



## Dominik.L (9. August 2015)

*AW: Akku im Flugzeug mitnehmen?*

so leute, vielen dank für die ganzen infos. ich habe gerade herausgefunden wie ich die 0900 sperre in meinem telefon ausschalten kann und werde morgen einfach anrufen. ich werde berichten!


----------



## Dominik.L (10. August 2015)

*AW: Akku im Flugzeug mitnehmen?*

So die nette Dame vom Callcenter wollte mir fast meine reiseruten im aufgegebenen Gepäck verbieten  Aber konnte sie doch überzeugen.

Zu dem Akku hat sie nur gesagt, dass es Sache des Flughafens ist. Da habe ich zwar bis jetzt niemanden erreicht, aber sieht doch schon mal gut aus, wenn die Fluggesellschaft nichts dagegen hat.

Jetzt is nur die Frage, ob ich evtl. einen neuen Akku mit Zertifikat kaufen muss, aber die 20€ wären auch nicht mehr schlimm.


----------



## Dominik.L (10. August 2015)

*AW: Akku im Flugzeug mitnehmen?*

so, gerade noch einmal die Sicherheitsabteilung des Flughafens angerufen, die haben auch nichts dagegen.


----------



## PeBo75 (10. August 2015)

*AW: Akku im Flugzeug mitnehmen?*

Mit etwas Google und der genauen Bezeichnung deines Akkus sollte sich das Datenblatt finden lassen. Hersteller und Händler veröffentlichen die oft auf Webseiten oder in Onlineshops.

Viel Erfolg bei der Suche, guten Flug und Petri heil,
Peter

Gesendet von meinem SM-P605 mit Tapatalk


----------



## Dominik.L (10. August 2015)

*AW: Akku im Flugzeug mitnehmen?*

schon gefunden, vielen dank!


----------



## hxxnz_xttx (13. August 2015)

*AW: Akku im Flugzeug mitnehmen?*

Ich reise seit Jahrzehnten mit Akkus im Gepäck und habe da meine Erfahrungen aus all den Jahren.
Für die Sicherheit ist die Bundespolizei am Flughafen zuständig, sie führt auch die Kontrollen durch oder lässt durchführen.
Deshalb ist das maßgebend, was dort gesagt oder festgestellt wird.
Der LiFePo Akku (im Handgepäck) wird von der Airline nicht kontrolliert, wie will sie da eigene strengere(?) Bestimmungen durchsetzen.
Ich habe per Email bei der BP angefragt, ob dieser oder jener Akku mitgenommen werden darf. Die Antwort kam postwendend. Damit liegt etwas schriftlich vor, das man im Zweifel bei Kontrolle vorlegen kann.
Bei allen Kontrollen in D oder Norge oder Irland( Bleiakku im aufgebenen Gepäck) , habe ich die Mitnahme mündlich angesagt und bin an allen Stellen problemlos durchgelaufen. In Norwegen(bisher 1x Bleiakku (im aufgebenen Gepäck) , 5x mit LiFePo Akku im Handgepäck) mussten die Elektronikteile (Akku,Echolot,usw) nur dem Handgepäck entnommen werden und in einer Box durch den Scanner laufen.


----------



## smithie (23. August 2018)

*AW: Akku im Flugzeug mitnehmen?*

Hey Leute, ich hole das Thema mal wieder aus der Versenkungen, da es bei mir gerade aktuell wird.


Ich möchte 2 Akkus für mein Echolot mit ins Gepäck nehmen.
Fluggesellschaft ist Lufthansa.
Der Support geht mir gerade mächtig auf den Keks.


Es geht um folgenden Akku (2x):
Panasonic LC-R127R2PG
12 V
7,2 Ah
Blei Akku ("Valve regulated Lead-Acid Battery")



Ich bin den Tipps hier gefolgt und habe bislang:
1) die Luftsicherungsbehörde angeschrieben. Antwort innerhalb von 1 Stunde (Wahnsinn!)
Ergebnis: aus deren Sicht kein verbotener Gegenstand, allenfalls Gefahrgut, dafür ist die Airline zuständig.
Weiter sehen sie keine Probleme die Dinger in Hand- oder Aufgabegepäck mitzunehmen.


2) Lufthansa Service (E-Mail):
*Antwort nach 2 MONATEN!*


> Nach  Rücksprache mit unserer Fachabteilung können wir Ihnen folgende  Auskunft zu Ihrer Frage bezüglich des Blei-Säure-Akkus geben. Beachten  Sie bitte, dass sich diese Auskunft auf die von Ihnen gelieferten  Informationen beruft und kurzfristige Änderungen möglich sind.
> 
> Ein  Blei-Säure-Akku wird als sogenannte Nassbatterie deklariert und darf  aus diesem Grund weder im aufgegebenen, noch im Handgepäck befördert  werden.


*Das kam heute.*



3) In der 2-monatigen Wartezeit habe ich telefonisch beim Lufthansa Support angerufen.
1. Anruf: zunächst kannte sich keiner aus, dann hieß es "OK, geht in Aufgabegepäck"
2. Anruf: langes Suchen, Kollegen fragen, Internetseite wühlen, Ergebnis: "OK, geht in Hand- oder Aufgabegepäck."


Also eigentlich habe ich jetzt damit dann alle Möglichkeiten durch von "geht nicht" bis "geht überall" (fehlt eigentlich nur noch "nur im Handgepäck"...)


Wenn ich mich auf der Lufthansa Seite durchklicke und die ausschließe, die es nicht sein können, lande ich bei "Akkus für Rollstühle"...


 Hat jemand von euch aktuelle Informationen, wie es bei der Lufthansa mit solchen Akkus aussieht?
Können die mitgenommen werden?


Danke schonmal für eure Hilfe.


----------



## smithie (23. August 2018)

*AW: Akku im Flugzeug mitnehmen?*



bastido schrieb:


> Die Sicherheitskontrollen am Airport haben doch mit der Lufthansa gar nix zu tun. Du solltest Dich eher beim Airport informieren. Ich habe in Norwegen mal fast meinen Flug verpasst, da ich da ganz sorglos mit meinem Plotter durch die Schleuse wollte. Das fanden die gar nicht lustig. Nach ewigem hin und her hat dann der Sicherheitschef höchst persönlich entschieden, dass der Akku noch ins Aufgabegepäck muss. Seit dem immer ins Aufgabegepäck und das war nie ein Problem, eine Garantie kann ich Dir aber auch nicht geben.


 Da hast Du natürlich Recht, dass die Kontrollen mit der Lufthansa nix zu tun haben - allerdings kann die Fluggesellschaft Vorschriften bzgl. Gefahrgütern erstellen.


Ich werde Dich nicht auf eine Garantie festnageln und in Berlin vorbeikommen :g


 Aus der Antwort des Luftamts:


> Bei dem Akkus handelt es sich nicht um einen gemäß § 11 Abs. 1 Luftsicherheitsgesetz verbotenen Gegenstand, sondern allenfalls um Gefahrgut. Für die Einhaltung der Gefahrgutvorschriften sind nicht die Luftsicherheitsbehörden, sondern die Fluggesellschaften selbst zuständig. Aufgrund der je Airline unterschiedlichen Regelungen lässt sich auf diesem Gebiet keine allgemeine Auskunft erteilen.





> Ihre Fragen darf ich wie folgt beantworten: Zu 1.:    Im Rahmen der Zuständigkeit der Luftsicherheitsbehörde stellt die Mitnahme kein Problem dar. Zu 2.:     Aus Sicht der Luftsicherheitsbehörde können die Akkus sowohl im Hand- als auch im Reisegepäck transportiert werden. Eine Beanstandung an der     Sicherheitskontrolle erfolgt nicht.


Ich darf übernächstes Wochenende meinen Bruder vom Flughafen abholen und werde dort nochmal nachfragen. 

Vielleicht ergibt sich da noch was Konkreteres.
Ich werde berichten.

Ich finde es nur kurios wie völlig gegensätzlich hier nun die Aussagen sind...


Falls sich sonst noch jemand findet, der zufällig in letzter Zeit mit der LH unterwegs war: bitte gerne erzählen wie es war bzgl. Akku #6


----------



## smithie (24. August 2018)

*AW: Akku im Flugzeug mitnehmen?*

Stimmt schon, mitbekommen tun die das an und für sich nicht.


Wieso verweißt dann die Behörde überhaupt an die Fluggesellschaft? #c


----------



## smithie (30. August 2018)

*AW: Akku im Flugzeug mitnehmen?*

So, also das versprochene Update:
War heute am Flughafen München und habe dort meinen Akku auf den Tresen gelegt und wollte wissen, ob ich den jetzt mitnehmen darf.


Die Dame hat in ihrem System gesucht und mir dann mitgeteilt, dass das OK ist und ich soll ihn im Handgepäck mitnehmen.


Ist für mich jetzt mal soweit OK, ob's beim Sicherheitscheck Fragen gibt: ziemlich wahrscheinlich.
Ob es dann Probleme gibt: wir werden sehen...


----------



## goldfisch12 (30. August 2018)

*AW: Akku im Flugzeug mitnehmen?*

Ich finde es immer wieder interessant, dass gesicherte Aussagen zum Thema von 2015 einfach ignoriert werden. Warum entzieht sich meiner Kenntnis.
Es ist doch Schwachsinn mit der Fluggesellschaft wochenlang zu diskutieren ob nun ob nicht oder vielleicht doch.


Natürlich befördert die Fluglinie. Für diese und alle anderen gibt es entsprechende Verordnungen europaweit, deren Einhaltung die Bundespolizei überwacht.  Darin sind Akkus als Gefahrgut eingestuft.

D.h. Akkus über 100Watt Leistung sind als Gefahrgut zu kennzeichnen und auf einen Gefahrguttransport zu schicken. Keine Mitnahme möglich. Darunter fallen alle Akkus ab 8Ah Leistung.
Bis 100Watt, das wären 12V/7Ah Akkus, können bis zu zwei Stück gesichert ausschließlich im Handgepäck mitgenommen werden.
Das sind die Bestimmungen, die für die Sicherheitkontrolle relevant sind. Darauf verlassen sich alle Fluggesellschaften, die selbst NICHT kontrollieren.


----------



## smithie (31. August 2018)

*AW: Akku im Flugzeug mitnehmen?*



goldfisch12 schrieb:


> Ich finde es immer wieder interessant, dass gesicherte Aussagen zum Thema von 2015 einfach ignoriert werden. Warum entzieht sich meiner Kenntnis.
> Es ist doch Schwachsinn mit der Fluggesellschaft wochenlang zu diskutieren ob nun ob nicht oder vielleicht doch.
> 
> 
> ...


Es geht doch nichts über solch hilfreiche Posts, die Fragesteller als Schwachmaten hinstellen, weil doch eh alles klar sei. :m


----------



## Keine_Ahnung (31. August 2018)

*AW: Akku im Flugzeug mitnehmen?*



goldfisch12 schrieb:


> D.h. Akkus über 100Watt Leistung sind als Gefahrgut zu kennzeichnen und auf einen Gefahrguttransport zu schicken. Keine Mitnahme möglich. Darunter fallen alle Akkus ab 8Ah Leistung.
> Bis 100Watt, das wären 12V/7Ah Akkus, können bis zu zwei Stück gesichert ausschließlich im Handgepäck mitgenommen werden.
> .



Ich hab noch nie nen Akku mit 100W gesehen.... zudem redest du von den Begrenzungen für LiIon Zellen, bei Bleigel ist das teilweise wieder ein anderes Thema.
Zudem zählt die Begrenzung auf 2 Stück erst ab einer Kapazität von >100Wh. Soviel zu dem Thema "Schwachsinn".


----------



## goldfisch12 (31. August 2018)

*AW: Akku im Flugzeug mitnehmen?*

Die Bestimmungen sind europaweit gültig. Also ist die Frage ob sie in Irland oder Norwegen gültig sind eher akademisch.
Bei Lithium Batterien wird kein Unterschied gemacht, ob es LiFepo4 oder Li-Ion Typen sind. Blei Akkus in Naßtechnik sind gar nicht erlaubt, die AGM oder Gel Typen werden auch im aufgegebenen Gepäck akzeptiert, wer nachfragt, muss sie allerdings ins Handgepäck tun.
Für die praktizierten Regelungen sitzt die zuständigen Bundespolizei in Frankfurt. Was von dort mitgeteilt wird ist gültig. Warum man dann noch wochenlang mit einer Fluglinie rumeiern muss und lange Klagelieder singt, wenn es nicht so funktioniert, wie man es sich vorgestellt hat, dafür fehlt mir das Verständnis, vor allem , wenn die Sachlage vorher schon geklärt wurde.


Übrigens: Die 100 Watt Grenze lässt sich nach folgender Formel nachrechnen. P(in Watt) = U(Spannung)*A(Ampere) Ein 7Ah Akku hat dann 84Watt, ein 8Ah Type 96Watt.
Beide würden unter die 100Watt Grenze fallen, bei 8Ah muss ich mich im vorher Gesagten korrigieren. Es ist nur schade, dass es noch jemanden gibt, der nach 100Watt Akkus sucht und sie nicht finden kann.


----------



## smithie (31. August 2018)

*AW: Akku im Flugzeug mitnehmen?*

Vielleicht sollte ich die Münchner Luftsicherheits Behörde an Dich weiterverweisen, dann können die sich mal belehren lassen.


Die haben in ihrer Antwort ja explizit darauf verwiesen, sich an die Airline zu wenden.


(Das mit den Watt und WattStunden üben wir auch nochmal...)


However, Du musst auch gar kein Verständnis für irgendwas hier aufbringen - lies halt einfach was anderes. Danke!


----------



## Keine_Ahnung (31. August 2018)

*AW: Akku im Flugzeug mitnehmen?*



goldfisch12 schrieb:


> *Es ist nur schade, dass es noch jemanden gibt, der nach 100Watt Akkus sucht und sie nicht finden kann.*



Und nochmals, Akkus und die Einheit Watt für die gespeicherte Energie funktioniert einfach nicht, deshalb kann auch keiner _"100Watt"_ Akkus finden.



goldfisch12 schrieb:


> Übrigens: Die 100 Watt Grenze lässt sich nach folgender Formel  nachrechnen. *P(in Watt) = U(Spannung)*A(Ampere) Ein 7Ah Akku hat dann  84Watt, ein 8Ah Type 96Watt*.



Ebenso ist deine Rechnung und Formel falsch, denn ein Akku hat keinerlei Ampereangaben (mal abgesehen vom Kaltstartstrom, Kurzschlusstrom etc.) die in irgendeinem Verhältniss zur Kapazität stehen würden. 
Wenn du nun mit den richtigen Einheite rechnen würdest, kämen dann auch korrekterweise Wh heraus auf die sich die Beschränkung sinnvollerweise auch beziehen.

Wer wie du alles besser weiß, sollte zumindest diese Grundlagen kapieren bevor er Klug********r spielt....


----------

